

Merchandising and star wars - delanceyplace
http://www.delanceyplace.com/view_archives.php?2707&p=2707

======
smhenderson
Intereseting read. As someone who grew up pestering my parents for Star Wars,
GI Joe, Transformers, etc. it's hard for me to even envision an era where the
predominant toys on the shelves everywhere were not movie/tv related.

A friend of mine said just yesterday, "Christmas was good; I now own one or
two of every Frozen related product in existence" (he has three girls under
the age of 10).

So I guess the trend continues...

